# Estremoz, 28 de Junho de 2009 (Tempestade de Verão)



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2009 às 21:58)

Estas fotografias foram tiradas a partir das 15h45 até por volta das 17h15. As primeiras referem-se a uma trovoada a noroeste de Estremoz; depois, as fotografias que são sobre a cidade mostram a aproximação de outra trovoada (esta última é que passou sobre a cidade, dando origem a um aguaceiro moderado/forte que durou cerca de 30/40 minutos). As últimas imagens referem-se a um troço inundado do IP2, à entrada de Estremoz para quem vem de Portalegre.


----------



## Lousano (28 Jun 2009 às 22:15)

Deve ser bonito vê-las (as nuvens) com um belo aspecto e não desapontarem. 

Venha as outras fotos!!!


----------



## Veterano (28 Jun 2009 às 22:42)

A chuva deve ter sido bem intensa pela altura da água na estrada.


----------



## Z13 (28 Jun 2009 às 22:42)

[/QUOTE]

Brutal!!!!   Brutal!!!!   Brutal!!!!


----------



## Vince (29 Jun 2009 às 00:44)

Boa reportagem Gerofil !


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2009 às 00:45)

Imagens realmente impressionantes!


----------



## MSantos (29 Jun 2009 às 00:48)

Boa reportagem

As imagens demonstram bem a força dessa celula
Pena os danos causados


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jun 2009 às 09:29)

Boa Reportagem gerofil, eu ontem á tarde fui até a feira de Évora e notei que realmente para esses lados choveu muito, e também foi por pouco que quase que apanhava uma trovoada, mas realmente essas trovoadas tinham um aspecto espectacular.


----------



## vitamos (29 Jun 2009 às 09:32)

Muito boa reportagem


----------



## jpmartins (29 Jun 2009 às 09:54)

Obrigado Gerofil pela reportagem, muito boa


----------



## actioman (29 Jun 2009 às 12:09)

Grande foto-reportagem Gerofil!  

Para além da beleza e impacto das imagens, não me consigo esquecer do dono do carro que deve ter ficado de rastos! 
É o contraste entre o que nos apaixona e os danos que pode causar. 

Parabéns e obrigado vizinho! Por estas bandas não choveu, mas bem a vi passar a Este e os trovões escutavam-se bem próximos.

Um abraço!


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2009 às 17:45)

Sem dúvida, fotos impressionantes desse fenómeno localizado! 

Obrigado!


----------



## Teles (29 Jun 2009 às 18:18)

Parabéns Gerofil  boas fotos e excelente reportagem , devia de haver mais pessoas como tu , a colocar os relatos foto-meteorologicos , pois  escrito é bom e a ver ainda é melhor


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jun 2009 às 21:24)

Gerofil disse:


> Estas fotografias foram tiradas a partir das 15h45 até por volta das 17h15. As primeiras referem-se a uma trovoada a noroeste de Estremoz; depois, as fotografias que são sobre a cidade mostram a aproximação de outra trovoada (esta última é que passou sobre a cidade, dando origem a um aguaceiro moderado/forte que durou cerca de 30/40 minutos). As últimas imagens referem-se a um troço inundado do IP2, à entrada de Estremoz para quem vem de Portalegre.



Muito bem, continua assim!!!


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jun 2009 às 21:28)

Grande reportagem Gerofil

Algumas fotos são impressionantes


----------



## squidward (30 Jun 2009 às 00:24)

deve de ter sido impressionante!!!

Mais uma boa reportagem. Belas Fotos!!


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Jun 2009 às 01:38)

Boas

Grande registo, o Mercedes é teu?  Não deviam ter aberto as portas  

abraços


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Jul 2009 às 22:48)

Boa reportagem Gerofil 
Parabéns


----------

